#ubuntu-lb 2011-07-01
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<Armageddon> hello
<Armageddon> :d
<Armageddon> sup dude ?
<compengi> good.. and you?
<Armageddon> still alive and kicking
<compengi> nice
<compengi> what's new out there?
<Armageddon> nothing much
<Armageddon> listen
<Armageddon> I need help with vmware
<Armageddon> you said you installed it eh ?
<compengi> yeah
<Armageddon> eh I tried to install the testing phase of the latest
<Armageddon> khabasit :p
<Armageddon> and I lost some commands
<Armageddon> so I removed it
<Armageddon> I'm talking about the workstation
<compengi> what commands do you mean?
<Armageddon> the gentoo packages
<compengi> hmm?
<Armageddon> revdep-rebuild
<Armageddon> something like that
<Armageddon> eh
<Armageddon> hay hiyeh
<Armageddon> bas anyway how did you install it ?
<Armageddon> brb
<Armageddon> kamil
<compengi> emerge vmware-workstation
<compengi> it will do something and then stop on a missing package
<compengi> find it and download it
<compengi> put it where emerge asks you too
<compengi> and then re-run the process again
<compengi> :)
<Armageddon> well
<Armageddon> I don't want that old package
<Armageddon> I want the newer vmware
<compengi> what's the newest version?
<Armageddon> VMware-Workstation-Full-7.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle
<compengi> 7.1.4.385536 is the latest in the emerge
<Armageddon> this is what I have
<Armageddon> can I install that without any problems ?
<compengi> yeah
<Armageddon> ok
<Armageddon> I need to enable them from the kernel eh ? :p
<Armageddon> vmware stuff
<Armageddon> walla la2 ?
<compengi> there is module called vmware-net i think
<compengi> you have to install it
<compengi> as module though
<Armageddon> ok
<Armageddon> compengi, I think I found the problem
<Armageddon> I was installing vmware with it's components and modules
<Armageddon> I did not notice that the modules come alone in seperate packages
<compengi> they do come seperately
<Armageddon> compengi,
<Armageddon> I'm getting this error
<Armageddon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/426146/
<Armageddon> any idea ?
<compengi> you have CONFIG_BKL probably disabled
<Armageddon> I can't find it
<Armageddon> where do I enable it ?
<compengi> search the .config file in kernel's source directory
<Armageddon> not foind :o
<Armageddon> found :O
<compengi> you have probably the whole section disabled
<Armageddon> what section dude ?
<compengi> where this module lies
<Armageddon> how do I enable it ?
<compengi> what kernel version do you use
<Armageddon> 2.3.39.2
<compengi> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879615-start-0.html
<Armageddon> ma fhimit shi mino :p
<Armageddon> baynetna ya3ne
<Armageddon> mishen ma kazib 3lek
<compengi> read again, don't be in a rush :)
<Armageddon> I"m not in a rush
<compengi> you are not reading either :)
<Armageddon> do I get this http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=user/seden.git;a=commit;h=4111ee2ac062ca16ea893dadbea35fb6f29c3b2e
<compengi> git provides you a way to download the source as a snapshot
<Armageddon> het tanshouf
<Armageddon> alla yistor :p
<Armageddon> works :D
<Armageddon> compengi, those are modules, do I need to compile the kernel after them walla la2 ?
<compengi> :)
<compengi> sure
<Armageddon> make && make modules_install eh ?
<compengi> eh
<Armageddon> saro #5 :(
<Armageddon> compengi, inta nvidia el card te3ak ?
<Armageddon> walla ati ?
<Armageddon> walla intel ? :p
<compengi> i have intel
<Armageddon> compengi, check our status
<Armageddon> brb
<Armageddon> reji3
<Armageddon> compengi, works :D
<Armageddon> thank bro
<Armageddon> s
<Armageddon> nsina s
<Armageddon> zida min 3indak
<compengi> wb
<Armageddon> thanks :D
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-25
<Armageddon> rnh16, o/
<Armageddon> 3afashtak
<Armageddon> lol
<rnh16> -_- keef btistarji?! :p
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-27
<Armageddon> 3afashtak
<Armageddon> 3afashtak
<Armageddon> kifo youssefchaker ?
<youssefchaker> ahlein Armageddon
<youssefchaker> meshe el 7al
<youssefchaker> inta kif?
<Armageddon> mishta2lak ya batta
<youssefchaker> 7abishe inta
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-28
<Armageddon> tsu2 tsu2 tsu2
<rnh16> meh internet sucks
#ubuntu-lb 2012-06-29
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Ubuntu lebanese team | wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | we are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. we want everyone to feel comfortable, so please respect others and be patient | latest release: ubuntu 12.04 lts | md5sum list:http://tiny.cc/3zmogw | logs: http://tiny.cc/isykf
* compengi changed the topic of #ubuntu-lb to: Ubuntu lebanese team | wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam | we are here for people of all ages, interests and bases. we want everyone to feel comfortable, so please respect others and be patient | latest release: ubuntu 12.04 lts | md5sum list: http://tiny.cc/3zmogw | logs: http://tiny.cc/isykf
<Armageddon> compengi, houna ?
<compengi> hi Armageddon :)
<Armageddon> howdy
<compengi> good, you?
#ubuntu-lb 2012-07-01
<Armageddon> lots of zeez
<fadZzZ> Armageddon: o/
<Armageddon> hello
<fadZzZ> \o\ |o| /o/
<fadZzZ> <-- He's my cousin :p
<Armageddon> oh hello
<Armageddon> still too many zeez
<Armageddon> still too many zeez btw !
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> I knew who you were
<theGrg|fadZzZ> So Armageddon I couldn't chroot too my Arch from a mint CD
<Armageddon> you didn't need to show me
<Armageddon> is arch 64bit ?
<theGrg|fadZzZ> 32 both
<Armageddon> you sure they are both 32bits ?
<theGrg|fadZzZ> It kept saying a there was a line with an errorin /bin/bash
<theGrg|fadZzZ> I'm gna try an Arch USB
<Armageddon> theGrg|fadZzZ, I'm pretty sure one of them is 64bits :p (the arch one)
<theGrg|fadZzZ> My Arch installation is 32bit
<Armageddon> btw let's take it somewhere else ;)
